# Face nailing pine



## Bob H (Nov 9, 2004)

I am going to be installing 10" wide pine in an old house. The customer is looking for an old look and has suggested exposed flooring nails. What happens when the nail heads are sanded? Don’t they get shiny and look brand new? If I put the nails in after sanding, how do I keep elephant feet from showing?


----------



## drunkrussian (Nov 9, 2005)

Yep, if you sand them they get shiny. Are you using new pine, or reclaimed pine? If it's new pine he can just live with shiny nails, and they will age with the floor. 

Other idea I have is that if its just for looks, expose the head after they have been sanded, to (I think this is right) vinager and water? It's something and water and it will tarnish the nail. I've seen a few deck builders do something like this to make them look aged.

And finally. I am taking a ton of old nails out of a ton of heart pine. They are old, and I have no use for them, so maybe you would like them. You could start them with a normal hammer, and finish them with a nail set?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

When I have had to face nail I have used a decorative hand cut nail and leave the head above the floor. It looks rustic but you have to get the homeowner to agree to using them. Drive them in after the floor is finished.

Dave.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> When I have had to face nail I have used a decorative hand cut nail and leave the head above the floor. It looks rustic but you have to get the homeowner to agree to using them. Drive them in after the floor is finished.
> 
> Dave.


Isn't that the look the customer wants when he asks for exposed nails with 10" White Pine?


----------



## Bob H (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your time and suggestions. The blind nails are holding well enough for sanding. We will come back after sanding and put in the face nails before finishing.


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

did a west coat rehab w/ 2 1/8th" face nail pine on 2 levels took 2 guys 2 full days to set and fill all those nails. with out a serious state of zen i'd no doubt gone bonkers. got-a-love that t&m charge


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How about screws and plugs? Cut nails were often used too, very similar to today's 'cut' nails for concrete. Sink them with the long side with the grain.

If you plan to use steel nails and a waterbased finish, sink them below your finished floor. A) nail heads will make quick work out of your belts and B) the iron will drag out into the wood fibers and make rust streaks.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

is it getiing stain?


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Bob H said:


> Thanks for your time and suggestions. The blind nails are holding well enough for sanding. We will come back after sanding and put in the face nails before finishing.


Ok. Now, make sure your customer knows that when you go back to do the face nails, it make suck the floor down in spots and make the floor uneven. This just goes with the look. It may not happen, but just in case it does they are well informed and expecting it.

On the bright side, the floor won't squeak.


----------

